# A wonderful Forum



## God'sElectSaint (May 29, 2015)

Hi dearly beloved of the PB! Ya know I just wanted to thank all of you for your tremendous help thus far. I have only been a member a little time but have been very edified by the PB. You guys have been extremely supportive and patient. I just wanted to thank you all!


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 29, 2015)

Too bad you guys are a bunch of Calvinist !


----------



## BGF (May 29, 2015)

God'sElectSaint said:


> Too bad you guys are a bunch of Calvinist !



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 29, 2015)

And what would you call yourself, Mr. Woods?


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 29, 2015)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> And what would you call yourself, Mr. Woods?



Sorry Steve I am a playful person. I meant no harm by that I would call me myself a Calvinist as well.


----------

